# Favourite waterproof eyeliner for watery eyes!



## vintageroses (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everyoneee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, i'm not sure if i'm the only one in the world with this problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have quite watery eyes, i don't constantly tear all day or anything but my eyeliner esp on the waterline doesn't last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried UD (which is supposed to be really waterproof), Revlon Colourstay (which stayed on my longer then most liners!) and MAC Fluidline. Using all these make me look like a panda after 3 hours because of all the smudging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I currently use liquidlast (i know you are not supposed to!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I don't directly apply if, i use a brush to apply it & it's the only liner which is able to last on me!

Has anyone else had a problem like this? If you have PLEASE give me suggestions on what you use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would try anythinggg that works for anyone! 

Thank you in advanceee!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 8, 2010)

I like Milani's eye pencil for water lining, it lasts 6+ hours on my waterline


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you tried Smashbox jet set liners or MUFE Aqua black? Both are waterproof. They aren't in liner form but if you apply with a brush, they last forever!! Especially the mufe one


----------



## wetwater (Apr 9, 2010)

I have super watery eyes and actually DO tear up all day, but I've found that just lining my bottom lashline instead of my waterline makes the eyeliner stay on a lot better, and also just lining the outer half. 

But as far as eyeliners that have worked best for me, I like UD (but you have to let it set), and also the prestige waterproof pencil eyeliners. I've heard good things about the Prestige total intensity liners as well as the Milani liquif'eye liners, but haven't tried them yet. I've also tried the Ulta automatic pencil liners, and those are GREAT, but unfortunately I wear contacts and really sensitive eyes so they make my eyes feel dry. If you don't have that problem, you should definitely try it out. Also, the Rimmel exaggerate eyeliners also last really well!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to try all of it! I live in Aus & the only way i can get most of the things is to order from the US! but i might do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish we had a bigger collection in Aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2010)

I too have watery eyes, I know how annoying that can be. UD 24/7, MUFE Aqua Eyes, Fluidline are my favourite liners (I see that UD doesn't work for you).

I also like Gosh Velvet Touch Waterproof eye liners.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I too have watery eyes, I know how annoying that can be. UD 24/7, MUFE Aqua Eyes, Fluidline are my favourite liners (I see that UD doesn't work for you).

I also like Gosh Velvet Touch Waterproof eye liners._

 
Yeah it's annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hun! I will check it out!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 12, 2010)

i'm on the same boat as you hun! 

i'm still trying to find the perfect one (which i'm starting to wonder if there really is anything)

i've tried the UD 24/7 to no avail, i have tried revlon colorstay because everyone on YT and blogger were raving about it - did nothing for me

i've set it with carbon and all that fun stuff, but still never stayed put as i'd like..

i've tried prestige eyeliner, and it was okay, still smudged though and didn't stay as long as i'd hope.. 

the milani one has stayed the longest, but still smudged for me.. but not as bad as the other ones i've tried.. so i'm liking this one a lot more.. but still trying to find the best one ever lol! 

i'll have to try ulta's i guess! lol.. and the other ones mentioned in this thread too!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2010)

You can get MUFE Aqua eyes at mediamakeup.com.au
And although I do not have super watery eyes but use eye drops all day, the Inglot gel liners work for me.
They are in Australia and they are affordable so might be worth a try.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 14, 2010)

I love using dark brown,black,or navy shadow wet(Too Faced,NARS,and MAC are my favs) and an angled MAC brush to line my eyes,it never budges and goes on super smooth. I never line my waterline though-it looks weird on me. Pencil liner always smudges on me,and I don't like the harsh look of a liquid liner for everday, but my fav waterproof liquid liner is MUFE.


----------

